# Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?



## fisherman_ (9. August 2013)

Reicht ein Jugendfischereischein in Österreich zum angeln am Walchsee aus oder brauch ich einen Erwachsenenschein'?


----------



## angel-daddy (10. August 2013)

*AW: Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?*

Hi "Namenloser"...
Ich bin gerade hier in der Nähe im Urlaub und werde vermutlich heute zum Walchsee fahren. Ich frage dann mal nach und melde mich...

VG Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (10. August 2013)

*AW: Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?*

Alternativ kannst du aber auch einfach mal unter den Rufnummern versuchen etwas raus zu bekommen.

Angeln am Walchsee

Zum Fischen im Walchsee benötigt man einen gültigen Angelschein für den Walchsee. Diesen erhält man gegen Vorlage eines Fischereiausweises. 

Tageskarte: EUR 18,-- an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen EUR 34,--
1 Woche EUR 119,--     Fischerboote pro Tage EUR 10,--

Angelscheine sind am Bootsverleih Walchsee Tel. 0043 (0)676 7876129 oder beim Camping Seespitz  0043 (0)5374 5359 erhältlich!

VG Martin


----------



## Gery100 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?*

In Österreich braucht man normal einen Schein mit Prüfung .
Viele verlangen nicht mal das ,wen man nur eine Tageskarte oder Wochenkarte haben will !


----------



## pateifel83 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?*

Also in Kärnten bei uns ist das so:
Wer eine Jahreskarte haben will (wenn eine frei ist, je nach Gewässer) braucht ne Jahressteuerkarte und die bekommt man nur wenn man die Prüfung abgelegt hat. 

Bei Tages- Wochenkarten ist das anders. Dafür gibt's ne gästesteuerkarte kostet 5 Euro und gilt für 1 Woche. 
Mit der kann jeder ob Prüfung oder nicht eine Tages- Wochenkarte beziehen.


----------



## Thuna (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reicht in Östereich ein Jugenfischereischen aus?*

In Österreich ist die Fischerei gesetzlich durch die 9 Bundesländer Autonom geregelt, somit gibt es 9 Landesfischereigesetze.
In Kärnten z.B. können Gäste eine Wochenkarte oder 1 4Wochen Steuerkarte ( Landesabgabe) problemlos beziehen. In der Regel bei der jeweiligen kartenausgabestelle.
Für eine Jahressteuerkarte ( Fischerkarte ) muss man einen 9 stündigen Unterweisungskurs besuchen.
Diese Unterweisungskurse werden von diversen Fischereivereinen in ganz Kärnten angeboten.
Der erste für 2015 findet übrigens am 24.1. in Villach statt.
Näheres darüber per PN.
Und es findet KEINE Prüfung statt. Es genügt der Besuch dieses 9h Kurses.
In der Steiermark z.B. wird eine Prüfung darüber abgehalten, detto meines Wissens auch in OÖ .
Also am besten du erkundigst dich darüber beim jeweiligen Landesfischereiverband, den es in jedem österreichischen Bundesland auch gibt.
Lg.Thuna


----------

